# Pats or Rams?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll pick pats.




-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you combine the two names you get Pams or Rats. 
I'll take the Rats.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Pats came in 2nd this year.

Rams came in 3rd.

GO SAINTS!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

APD said:


> Pats came in 2nd this year.
> 
> Rams came in 3rd.
> 
> GO SAINTS!


Don't you mean...

GEAUX SAINTS!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Boringest isn't recognized as a "real" word, but that Super Bowl was the boringest one in my life. Horrible. Pass the ribs and wings, please.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thought it was a great game


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Best tweet/comment I saw about the super bowl:

"Realizing you spent $7,000 for a bad Maroon 5 concert and a punting contest."


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i think the patriots will win...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> i think the patriots will win...


Not a chance unless they somehow get their hands on LA's play book. Even then they might only win by 10 points or so.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Don't you mean...
> 
> GEAUX SAINTS!


you are correct. i was being kind and translating it to utahn.

actually, i've been away from home for too long. i even say "you guys" now instead of ya'll.:shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Your boys got robbed, and I’m not afraid to admit it. 

The NFL is a joke sometimes.


----------

